# MF 2615 won't start



## DennyB (Jun 18, 2021)

Hello !
I have a 2010 MF 2615. It's been a great tractor but problem suddenly emerged a few days ago. I started it to move back into my building. Fine then. Just as backed into place, died on its own. Won't start; cranks, no ignition. With the assistance I had troubleshooting, believed that air in fuel line not a problem but that fuel shut off solenoid was. After that was replaced with new one, still won't start. Figured that air had gotten into system during solenoid replacement (?). With nut at an injector loosened, see air bubbles come out, not fuel, when cranking it to start. Believed air would be chased out in relatively short time and then it'd start. Nope. Multiple trials and same behavior (air bubbles, no start).
Am I on the right track at all or have I been mis-directed ? What should I do now (or stop doin') so it'll again be a quick start ?
Thank you.
DB


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello DennyB, welcome to the forum.

Have you checked for voltage at the shut-off solenoid? Do you hear it 'click' when you turn the key on? 

Do you have a good flow of fuel from your electric fuel pump (if applicable) at the inlet of the injection pump?

The bubbles in the fuel tell you that you have a blockage somewhere in your fuel system, causing the injection pump to suck air.


----------



## DennyB (Jun 18, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Hello DennyB, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Have you checked for voltage at the shut-off solenoid? Do you hear it 'click' when you turn the key on?
> 
> ...





sixbales said:


> Hello DennyB, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Have you checked for voltage at the shut-off solenoid? Do you hear it 'click' when you turn the key on?
> 
> ...


 Hi there and Thank you !
between the time I sent post with situation and question and the time I saw your reply, a different other neighbor, who's pretty knowledgeable, came by awhile. Made good progress; I know more, but things still kinda' confusing. He removed air filters and shot ether into air intake. It started, then died. Second try, started and continued to run normally. Tightened injector nut back down. Turned key back to OFF, but engine continued to run (?!). There's a lever-like part on side of solenoid which is mounted directly in front of the fuel shut-off solenoid; pulled that over and engine shut off. Further testing showed that there is power going to the fuel shut off solenoid, and do hear it click. Also able to test the old fuel shut off solenoid with test wire, etc and it worked. So it didn't need replaced...I now have an extra(those guys are expensive, too). But power not present at wire lead on the other solenoid (whatever the heck it is, exactly) and we never saw it work, move, etc. even when we got power to it directly from battery. We looped a long, stiff wire to that lever (on horizontal solenoid) and ran it up to floor board space. So now I can start it, then after turning the key off, kill engine by pulling wire like the old tractors that had manual shut-off. 
In the morning, plan to go to shop and pester my guy there some more to learn what that part is exactly, get another maybe and try to find out why no current in wire that connects to it. No fuses in fuse panel are bad; don't know if there are others. Summary: status improved, but not completely back to baseline and is confusing. Any other thoughts you have Welcome. Thanx ! 
DB


----------

